# Lilac



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a good picture or two of a lilac self please ??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you look on the london and southern counties mouse and rat club site there are good pictures of most varieties.The picture of the lilac looks better than the real thing.They are nowhere near as attractive as the name would imply.No good for kids since there is minimal chance of winning with one.


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Oh dear what a shame. I was thinking they would be similar to a lilac rabbit or guinea pig as they are the most beautiful colour :lol: Very mind, thinking cap on AGAIN


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well of course it is all in the eye of the beholder.If I was you I'd go for a long established variety,black,white,cream,fawn or one of the tans.You can always add a cinderella variety later.Thats only from the point of view that it's disappointing for a young person never to be in with a chance of winning.As an adult, if difficult varieties are your thing and you've got dedication go for it.I started with brokens against the advice of experienced fanciers.Not only have I done very well with them they are still my mousing passion.Each to their own really.


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Well I actually got to see a lilac in the flesh today and they are not remotely what colour I had thought they would be. More of a mucky browny/grey shade then anything and not my cup of tea at all


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

i can look for a lilac tan pic, if it will help you


----------

